# What do you do when you get writers block??



## jessakittyface (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey everyone, 
I wanted to know what everyone does when you get writers block?
I've been writing a multi chapter story, I posted it in the multi chapter thread, it's called The Actor and the Journalist. Anyhow, I got no more ideas how to end it.


----------



## Thaumiel (Sep 3, 2015)

-Take a break, write other things and come back to it. 
-Don't write anything for a while. Do chores/work and try again later. Something may come to you in the process.
-Go do some reading for a while.



Alternatively make the block into a sphere. They're much easier to work with that a cornered object. Symmetry blah spherical blah chickens in a vacuum etc.
Ever start a joke and not know how or when to finish?


----------



## escorial (Sep 3, 2015)

Wait.....but to be honest if I'm not writing it's because I feel normal....not always but mostly.


----------



## jessakittyface (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok, I'll do other  things for a few days, hopefully that helps.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 3, 2015)

If you're truly stuck on a story, I'd start another one. Write something different for a while and come back to it when you get some fresh ideas.

My advice, though? Don't stop writing all together. At least not for more than a day or so. Getting out of that habit can sometimes make you lose it entirely, and before long you've not written a word in months.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 3, 2015)

Thinking hard about the story; where is it leading, am I satisfied with the written, and how to improve it. If it doesn't work, try working on something new.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 3, 2015)

Go for a swim or a walk.  Maybe read a book I wouldn't normally go for or just have a good drink with friends and have a laugh.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes. I read a good book. It inspires me. 

When I don't read, I take a walk, listen to music, and swing sticks. Yep.

It works every time.


----------



## Sam (Sep 3, 2015)

Writer's what now?


----------



## stevesh (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't believe there is any such thing. There are times when you have something to say, and times when you don't. Don't try to push it.


----------



## pgbthewriter (Sep 3, 2015)

I write something different


----------



## Teb (Sep 3, 2015)

Whatever you do, don't sit there staring at the keyboard waiting for inspiration. Reading back what you have written recently can help, maybe you decide to chop and change a previous section and then something will pop into your head as your doing it.

Failing that, engage your brain doing something else. Me personally, I am an avid gamer. When I was writing often if I got stuck I would save it, and switch on a game on the console or PC and throw my concentration into that. Others may prefer to go for a long walk, do some exercise or even take a nap. Anything can help, just to blow out the cobwebs.


----------



## The Green Shield (Sep 4, 2015)

I just go read a book that I like, or play an RPG/open world game I enjoy. I've noticed that sometimes it's because my brain had gotten bored with the monotony of staring at a screen while words go by so I engage my RPG/open world character into fierce battles where I have to use my quick thinking and reflexes to get him/her out of it alive.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Sep 4, 2015)

Go through my old record collection or go to a gallery/theatre. It gets me thinking of things other than writing and refreshes my mind.


Tip


----------



## Mike Mayweather (Sep 4, 2015)

If I am struggling to come up with the next bit, first i re-read the last chapter, doing an edit. As though I have finished the book. This often helps with ideas on how to continue. 

If that doesn't work, I carry on with another book. I find the easiest writing is the creative part at the beginning, building the world and characters.

For example, my current status:
1) Frist book finished and self published.
2) 70% 1st draft
3) 3% ish (possible sequel to first)
4) 5% ish, new story.

When I struggle, I go to 3 or 4. But always start with a re-read of the last chapter.


Regards

Mikey


----------



## The Green Shield (Sep 4, 2015)

I mentioned it elsewhere, but I also like to create alternate versions of the same story. Sometimes the writer's block happens because the story wants to branch out in several different ways, some totally different than the main line you started at. This is what I've done for my fantasy and it's working out very well. Even found out interesting things about the world and my main character that I otherwise wouldn't have thought about had I forced it to all stay on that main line.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 4, 2015)

The best advice has been given- when you feel stuck switch to a different project, or read a book ( personally, I find it best to read one within close range to my own piece). Sometimes watching a show or movie that's similar might help. Or, as others have also suggested- do something completely different.

The key is to figure out what works best for you.

Myself, personally, I run an RPG site- so when I'm stuck on my novels- I have a cast of characters (a village even) that have stories waiting. Focusing on something that is not intended for publication is an outlet for me.

Sometimes I will go back over my notes, or I switch on the editor mode and sift through what I have. In doing this, sometimes I've discovered that it was something in the written parts that lead to my getting stuck. I wrote that something had happened and even though my instinct / gut said I was going off course- I plowed ahead... And then I get stuck. So, in this it does pay to review what you've done when you get stuck.

This is just my opinion and experience, like I said, the key is to figure out what works best for you.


----------



## dale (Sep 4, 2015)

i always sprinkle salt over my head and click my heels together in the air. it works everytime.


----------



## belthagor (Sep 4, 2015)

pgbthewriter said:


> I write something different



I do this too, or I would work on something else, or read.

Sometimes I drink coffee and smoke, but do not copy me.


----------



## bazz cargo (Sep 5, 2015)

What is pushing your buttons at the moment? What is in the news, or at work, or with your friends or family? What makes you vibrate with anger, indignation or so sad it hurts? 

Sometimes it isn't the story, it is the emotional connectivity that needs addressing.

Most of my writing is done inside my head, it only crystallizes when it gets put down on paper or pixels. Usually I know the end before I start.


----------



## BobtailCon (Sep 7, 2015)

There is no such thing as Writer's Block, it's just a synonym for laziness. You may get times where you can't think of something to write, it isn't some magical field keeping you from thinking, it's just your brain trying to sit on the couch and eat chips. To avoid this, you need Dedication, and Discipline. 

Make sure you are truly dedicated to writing, remember why you do it. Keep this thought in your head, it will help curb your lack of inspiration. As for discipline, your problem most likely stems from not writing on a regular basis. You need a regular time for writing that you can repeat end on end. By doing this, your brain gets used to writing regularly. Writing is a skill like any other, you get tired, and want breaks. Keep your brain from over-analyzing and just write.

But ultimately, remove Writer's Block from your vocabulary, it really is a useless term that just clouds one's real motives.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Sep 8, 2015)

Writers block is just your brain getting stuck in a loop. There's lots of good advice here already on how to get past it - work on something different, find something to inspire you, etc. What helps me the most is talking things out with someone else creative. Two minds are better than one, after all!


----------



## Book Cook (Sep 8, 2015)

BobtailCon said:


> There is no such thing as Writer's Block, it's just a synonym for laziness. You may get times where you can't think of something to write, it isn't some magical field keeping you from thinking, it's just your brain trying to sit on the couch and eat chips. To avoid this, you need Dedication, and Discipline.
> 
> Make sure you are truly dedicated to writing, remember why you do it. Keep this thought in your head, it will help curb your lack of inspiration. As for discipline, your problem most likely stems from not writing on a regular basis. You need a regular time for writing that you can repeat end on end. By doing this, your brain gets used to writing regularly. Writing is a skill like any other, you get tired, and want breaks. Keep your brain from over-analyzing and just write.
> 
> But ultimately, remove Writer's Block from your vocabulary, it really is a useless term that just clouds one's real motives.



Get out of my head! What is this witchcraaaaaaaft!? Aaaaaah, it burnsss ussssss! Give ussss back our writer's block! Our precioussssss!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Sometimes it works to use freewriting and flow wherever your mind takes you.

Sometimes it doesn't.

Other methods are, as mentioned: sleeping on it, starting a new project, reading/viewing other media and so forth.

You'll get back on the wagon, champ. Don't sweat it.




belthagor said:


> Sometimes I drink coffee and smoke, but do not copy me.



Yeah I do that too. It can get a little intense without moderation.


----------



## TMarie (Sep 9, 2015)

Still fairly new to putting my words on paper, but I discovered that when I don't write is usually when I Should be writing.  What works for me is to go back to the basics of journaling my day, detail by detail.  This keeps me writing even if its not about the story or essay that I am trying to get out, and by being focussed on details that really happened, my imagination is free to play in the background.  Writing is a good habit for me and I should write everyday, but I don't.  Good habits take a lot more effort to instill than bad habits ... go figure.  WF is definitely the right place to put forth this good habit.


----------



## stan (Sep 11, 2015)

Don't get writers block.  Refuse to even believe in it.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 11, 2015)

Drink red wine.
Mmmmm. 
No wait!
I haven't got writers block.
Have I?
Well who cares, I'm drinking red wine anyway.


----------



## dither (Sep 12, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> What is pushing your buttons at the moment? What is in the news, or at work, or with your friends or family? What makes you vibrate with anger, indignation or so sad it hurts?
> 
> Sometimes it isn't the story, it is the emotional connectivity that needs addressing.
> 
> Most of my writing is done inside my head, it only crystallizes when it gets put down on paper or pixels. Usually I know the end before I start.




I  agree with this.
Trouble is, i'm not feeling a damn thing right now.
Just very tired both mentally and physically.


----------



## bucklethree (Sep 12, 2015)

I try to get inspiration by reading books, going out, traveling, watching shows, hanging out with my friends and just living life. I don't pressure myself to get past it because I feel like I'll just make it worse.


----------



## dither (Sep 12, 2015)

bucklethree said:


> I try to get inspiration by reading books, going out, traveling, watching shows, hanging out with my friends and just living life. I don't pressure myself to get past it because I feel like I'll just make it worse.



Wow!
Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 12, 2015)

Music, I disappear into my quantum pocket...Turtle knows where.  I also talk to myself aloud, it can be a conversation with simply myself or involve a character who becomes my soundingboard.  e.g.  Turtle.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 12, 2015)

jessakittyface said:


> Hey everyone,
> I wanted to know what everyone does when you get writers block?
> I've been writing a multi chapter story, I posted it in the multi chapter thread, it's called The Actor and the Journalist. Anyhow, I got no more ideas how to end it.



Easiest question I've been asked all day. When I get writer's block I write, then I write some more. It might come as easily as birthing a steamer trunk, and the product might be stilted, hackneyed bat guano, but if I keep doing it the words get better and the flow smooths out. Writer's block only prevents you from writing if you let it.


----------



## squidtender (Sep 12, 2015)

TD's right, you gotta keep going. It may not be great, it may not be pretty, but you'll never get anywhere by waiting. That's why a routine that you stick with is so important. There's no such thing as writers block if you never stop writing.


----------



## Allysan (Sep 12, 2015)

I take a long hot shower. Some of my best story planning happens there. And when I'm ready to get my word count up, I take a bath and drink a beer or two. Peace + quiet + relaxation = word flow. Although it also works pretty well outside the bath if a glass (or bottle) of wine is involved. Don't judge me, you all have your vices!!!


----------

